# This is me



## bankshot1993 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok so this is it, me in a nut shell, no bells and whistles, no fan fair or parades just me.
48 years old male, married (sort of) for 29 years (high school sweethearts. 
Came to TAM because I find myself second guessing my relationship. Partly its midlife crisis and partly its just tired of spinning my wheels. I love my wife and would never wish her any hurt but I sometimes find myself wondering if the only reason I'm still here is because I don't want to hurt her feelings.
I have 2 sons age 22 and 13 that mean the world to me and I am very actively involved in Both of their lives.
I'm sports minded and like to stay active by playing sports when I can while trying to keep a healthy balance between work, play and family.


----------

